# Help me help my husband!



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband has been on testosterone injections for awhile. Due to elevated hemoglobin levels his doctor is weaning him off the testosterone to see if that is the cause. He feels terrible and has no sex drive at all. Is there anything that can raise his testosterone levels naturally? He seems to be getting depressed too. Also, he has a test for sleep apnea scheduled next week as well because this can also be a cause of elevated hemoglobin. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

Sleep apnea can also cause decreased testosterone. Perhaps if he does have sleep apnea and gets it under control, his T will come back up naturally.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you! Do you know of any supplements, foods or vitamins that could help? I did some research & there are hundreds of vitamins, etc a listed to boost testosterone. I would like to hear from someone who has actually raised their levels so as to narrow what to choose & what actually works.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Can he exercise at all? I get horny after doing strenuous physical work all day.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

If his doc wants him off T injections because of the hemoglobin issues, I would think it would be prudent to ask the doc if there are any supplements that are safe to take in lieu of the injections. If he's trying to see if the testosterone injections are causing the high hemoglobin, it stands to reason that he might not want your H to take other supplements that might mess with either his hemoglobin or his testosterone. 

And I agree with sandc - exercise can also help boost testosterone naturally and might help your H to feel better overall.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

karole said:


> My husband has been on testosterone injections for awhile. Due to elevated hemoglobin levels his doctor is weaning him off the testosterone to see if that is the cause. He feels terrible and has no sex drive at all. Is there anything that can raise his testosterone levels naturally? He seems to be getting depressed too. Also, he has a test for sleep apnea scheduled next week as well because this can also be a cause of elevated hemoglobin. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


Find a different Dr. Elevated hemoglobin is a well document side effect of test. All he needs to do is donate blood regularly. No more than every 55 days. 

I have done this for quite a while.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

My husband's best friend confided to us that he started taking some vitamin supplements that were supposed to help with testosterone. It was available at GNC and is a "kit" that costs around $80. I'm sorry I don't recall the name! He said it was helping him a bunch - both in and out of bed.

Perhaps you can call around to the health food stores in your area and see if they have a product like this.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

KathyBatesel said:


> My husband's best friend confided to us that he started taking some vitamin supplements that were supposed to help with testosterone. It was available at GNC and is a "kit" that costs around $80. I'm sorry I don't recall the name! He said it was helping him a bunch - both in and out of bed.
> 
> Perhaps you can call around to the health food stores in your area and see if they have a product like this.


Again, I would caution the OP to ask the doctor before starting any supplements at all...even ones that don't necessarily affect testosterone. The OPs husband has a medical condition that the doctor is trying to investigate. There's a reason he told him to stop the testosterone. Throwing in new variables like OTC supplements can be counterproductive to finding a resolution to the underlying problem.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your responses. His dr has never mentioned donating blood to lower the hemoglobin; however my husband is going to discuss it with his doctor his next visit.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

karole said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses. His dr has never mentioned donating blood to lower the hemoglobin; however my husband is going to discuss it with his doctor his next visit.



it has worked well for me and remember it helps save the lives of others as well!


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

i also have blood draws for raised levels,but was informed by nurses that because of the high levels that you can not donate it


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Zinc, vitamin D, and vitamin E. E can thin the blood so he should talk to his doc for sure before using it. Most people need 3000 units of D supplement per day anyway to improve hormone balance.

Is he seeing a good endocrinologist? Supplements, a healthy diet, cut out the junk and harmful substances, and keeping weight healthy should all help him. Activity should help him. But really be sure his doc is dialed into what he wants to do.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

67flh said:


> i also have blood draws for raised levels,but was informed by nurses that because of the high levels that you can not donate it


The nurse is wrong. Just catch the nearest red cross blood donation bus. They come around regularly and will gladly take it.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

He is seeing an Endocrinologist as well as a urologist. We have been searching for a new Endocrinologist as my husband is not very pleased with the one he sees. The Dr. is sending him for sleep apnea testing as he thinks this could be the cause of the elevated hemoglobin. The Testosterone makes more sense, because he didn't have elevated levels before beginning the T. Hopefully, we will be able to find a doctor that my husband likes and is more knowledgeable. The problem is, we live in a small town and there is only one endocrinologist here, so we are having to look elsewhere.

Thank you again for all your help, it is greatly appreciated!


----------

